# The Joys of 11mm Ammo



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

This afternoon I've been destroying cans with 11mm steel balls. 11mm (or 7/16") doesn't seem to be mentioned much despite being the natural step-up from 8mm to 9.5mm to 11mm, in 1.5mm increments.

After 11mm, 12.5mm or half inch thereabouts.

I like 11mm ammo because it has that extra wrecking power over 9.5mm without the increasingly loopy trajectory of half inch ammo. All dependent on set-up of course.

Problem is finding 11mm in low carbon soft steel (i.e. cheap) quantities. I paid $4 for ten 11mm chrome steel balls because that's all I could easily source. Having a good catch box certainly helps when shooting pricey ammo!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's always been my favorite. Heavy enough to knock the poop out of a squirrel but light enough to fly pretty fast. It shoots real well with .395 lead too in case there is a chance of gettn a bounce back. I've tried 3/8 because I like the speed but unless it's right on the noggin it bounces off and so does the squirrel. My friend Winnie got me using 7/16 years ago. Now I'm trying to stay in good enough shape to keep it zippin. I would totally endorse it for hunting anything tougher than dove or pidgin. IMHO. 
4 bucks for ten is a crying shame! I ordered off eBay 2000 for 55$. I hope you can find some cheaper.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

G'day Griffo,

When I first started in December 2019, I was looking at the ammo prices and I was pee'd off, Nothing was cheap, 10-20 cents each and up. Look's like you paid 40 cent each :wacko:. Pardon the pun but I bit the bullet and purchased ammo molds from Proshot catapults in the UK. It was a bit of a outlay for 8,10,12mm mold however with care they are heirloom quality and should last a life time. I bought $20 worth of scrap lead (6kg) and I made about 600 rounds of the three sizes and this worked out to be about $300 worth of ammo. Pity postage is so expensive. I could have gone into business. It nearly paid it's self off with the first pour (My Lee production pot died and had to buy another one).

https://proshotcatapults.com/accessories-diy/ammunition-moulds

Lee 11mm (0.433) ammo mold https://leeprecision.com/mold-dc-433-ball.html

Lead shot costs: https://www.rebelgunworks.com.au/collections/black-powder-equipment/type_lead-round-balls

I am glad I bought the mold's. Cheers Griffo,

PK


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I paid $4 for ten 11mm chrome steel balls


Ooo mamma.....


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Uuuummmmm.... Balls of Steel Sussex?


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Paul.Konrad said:


> G'day Griffo,
> 
> When I first started in December 2019, I was looking at the ammo prices and I was pee'd off, Nothing was cheap, 10-20 cents each and up. Look's like you paid 40 cent each :wacko:. Pardon the pun but I bit the bullet and purchased ammo molds from Proshot catapults in the UK. It was a bit of a outlay for 8,10,12mm mold however with care they are heirloom quality and should last a life time. I bought $20 worth of scrap lead (6kg) and I made about 600 rounds of the three sizes and this worked out to be about $300 worth of ammo. Pity postage is so expensive. I could have gone into business. It nearly paid it's self off with the first pour (My Lee production pot died and had to buy another one).
> 
> ...


I'll keep this approach in mind. Cleary there are cost savings to be had. Although I do have some reservations about shooting lead ammo outdoors because of the toxic nature of lead especially around water. At home, into a catchbox, no problems.

Ballistically lead is the best choice, more mass smaller volume. I am going to experiment with Pb some time!



StringSlap said:


> Uuuummmmm.... Balls of Steel Sussex?


Yep they sell 2000 x 11mm for £40. Thanks for the suggestion.

I'll look around to find some smaller quantities of soft steel 11mm. If not, buy in bulk.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Mate I just read a post about the video I watched about using a pot on a hot plate. *I apologize DON'T DO it.*

Quote "I started out that way in 1964. I was casting 38 special semi-wadcitters. Unknown to me, every time I used the pot a little aluminum was etched away from the bottom of the pot. I guess it was a reaction between dis-similar metals accelerated by the heat.* One day it melted through and my stove got ruined."*

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13002-lead-ammo-making/?p=141612

Use a proper Lead melting Ladle on a fire like my father taught me how to make fishing sinkers or get a Lee production pot.

https://www.amazon.com/Pouring-Dipping-Bowl-Furnace-Lead-Gold-Silver-Smelting/dp/B01KP1IRY4






*Once more DON'T DO it I apologize*, Bugger, Try to learn from other people mistakes before I make them myself. I am responsible for any who take my advice. Stay safe. PK


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Good post, I myself am trying to source some 7/16 for my hunting needs. I think Reece Sayers has some good prices what it will come down to as we've stated is shipping costs.

If I find something I'll report back!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

11mm is they only ammo i shoot. Simpleshot has ~230 rounds for 20 and yiu can get some pretty cheap on Amazon. It does indeed have good thumping powers my favorite set for 11mm is ss black .7 1-3/4 trapper.


----------

